# Seeding around my sidewalk



## Mikedmilan (Jun 18, 2020)

I had a sidewalk installed around back and the side and lost a significant amount of grass. We had a landscaping company take care of it and I noticed what seemed to be a ridiculous amount of straw. How thick should the straw be? This guy was visibly annoyed with us after we made a few changes and I'm wondering if he did it on purpose.


----------

